#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  joodse waarzegster

## kaars

ik joodse waarzegster vrouw.help bij alle problemen.terug keer.liefde .geluk .liefde .alle problemen ik joodse werk resultaat zelfde dag.inf mailen .na [email protected]

----------


## Joesoef

Ik wil een ieder waarschuwen voor oplichting. Laat je niet verleiden door mensen te betalen voor hekserij/ toverij of waarzeggen.
wat de islam zegt is duidelijk, het is duivels en verboden. Wat de wetenschap zegt is ook duidelijk, oplichting.

Laat je ook niet oplichten door mensen die expres slecht Nederlands schrijven om zo te suggereren dat ze een soort van zigeuner zijn of een mastiek iemand.

Pas op voor oplichters! Praat met familie of vrienden, zoek professionele hulp.

----------

